# [LibreOffice] Correcteur d'orthographe inactif

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Depuis un certains temps (je ne peux pas dire quand exactement...), la correction d'orthographe ne fonctionne plus sous LibreOffice. C'est un problème identique à celui décrit ici (mais sous Gentoo et non Ubuntu). La version de LibreOffice est la 3.4.3.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Comment est-il "inactif" chez toi ?

Je viens d'essayer, et chez moi, la boîte de dialogue (F7) se ferme tout de suite, en me disant que l'orthographe est vérifié, alors que j'avais fait exprès des fautes.

Chez moi, j'ai :

```
emerge -pv libreoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!              

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-3.4.3.2-r1  USE="branding dbus gstreamer java opengl vba (-aqua) -bash-completion -binfilter -custom-cflags -debug -eds -gnome -graphite -gtk -kde (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -mysql -nsplugin -odk -python -templates -test -webdav" LINGUAS="fr -de -en_GB -en_ZA -es -hu -it" 0 kB
```

Entre-temps, j'ai constaté que hunspell a été mis à jour. Peut-être y a-t-il une incompatibilité ?

----------

## marmotton

Neuromancien, 

As-tu essayé de faire un revdep-rebuild ? 

Lors de mon dernier revdep--rebuild j'ai eu droit à un magnifique :

```

broken /usr/lib64/libreoffice/basis3.3/program/libspelllx.so (requires libhunspell-1.2.so.0)

```

Et la correction orthographique ne fonctionnait plus.

Peut être que tu es dans le même cas

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans mon cas, revdep-rebuild ne donne rien, et je n'ai toujours pas de vérification orhtographique.

Je pense que le coupable est hunspell, binairement incompatible avec libreoffice.

----------

## marmotton

Pour moi après le revdep-rebuild, ça fonctionne de nouveau (en amd64)

Au cas où mes versions de libreoffice et hunspell :

```

gentooPC quentin # emerge -1av libreoffice hunspell 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r1  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" LINGUAS="fr -af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -it -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 954 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-3.3.4  USE="bash-completion cups dbus eds gnome gstreamer gtk java ldap nsplugin opengl (-aqua) -binfilter -custom-cflags -debug -kde (-kdeenablefinal) -odk -templates" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as -ast -be_BY -bg -bn -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca_XV -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ks -ku -ky -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -ms -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pap -pl -ps -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te -tg -th -ti -tn -tr -ts -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB                                                             

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 954 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Si vous avez besoin d'autres infos n'hésitez pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis en ~arch (~amd64, ~x86 et ~arm), et mes versions sont plus récentes. Ici sur ~x86:

```
[ebuild   R    ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r2  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" LINGUAS="fr -af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -it -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-3.4.3.2-r1  USE="branding dbus gstreamer java opengl vba (-aqua) -bash-completion -binfilter -custom-cflags -debug -eds -gnome -graphite -gtk -kde (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -mysql -nsplugin -odk -python -templates -test -webdav" LINGUAS="fr -de -en_GB -en_ZA -es -hu -it" 0 kB
```

----------

## barul

Es-tu allé voir dans les options de libreoffice (spécialement dans celles des langues) quelle était celle activée?

----------

## xaviermiller

OK ! Dans mon cas, c'est le fait que cet abruti de logiciel ne sait pas quoi faire avec Français(Belgique), et ne pense pas prendre Français(France) comme substitut.

Je suis passé à Français(France) (beurk !!!), et ça marche.

Neuromancien, pourrais-tu nous donner ton feed-back ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je suis en plein déménagement et je n'ai donc pas eu le temps de me pencher à nouveau sur ce problème. Je vous tiens au courant...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Dans mon cas, revdep-rebuild ne donne rien, et je n'ai toujours pas de vérification orhtographique.
> 
> Je pense que le coupable est hunspell, binairement incompatible avec libreoffice.

 

Idem pour moi. revdep-rebuild ne donne rien.

Mes versions sont les suivantes :

app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r1

app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.4.3-r2

----------

## barul

Eh bien je n'avais jamais fait attention jusqu'à aujourd'hui, mais ici aussi, il est inactif… Alors que je suis en Français (France).

----------

## guilc

Bon, cela ne va sans doute pas vous avancer, mais je viens de vérifier, en full ~amd64, cela marche tout à fait bien.

----------

## barul

J'ai libreoffice-bin et libreoffice-l10n en ~amd64, mais pas hunspell, ça pourrait être lié?

----------

## guilc

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> J'ai libreoffice-bin et libreoffice-l10n en ~amd64, mais pas hunspell, ça pourrait être lié?

 

Peut-être...

Peut-être aussi utiliser libreoffice et pas libreoffice-bin ! A l'époque de openoffice(-bin), la version bin s'intégrait moins bien au système. Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas avec libreoffice.

----------

## barul

Bon, je viens d'essayer de passer hunspell en ~amd64, ça ne semble rien changer au problème, donc je vais essayer ce soir de passer de libreoffice-bin à libreoffice.

----------

